
Show HN: There are 100s of similar Monitor Arms so I built this - obilgic
https://monitorarms.co/?hn=true&version=2.3&fixed=true
======
ronyfadel
I see you have another website for LED lights with the same format.

Does the affiliate revenue you get from these sites make building them
worthwhile?

Thank you!

~~~
obilgic
These two are my weekend projects, both started as my own spread sheets for
100 % personal use. Then I wondered if it would be beneficial to other people
as well.

~~~
dplgk
Doesn't really answer the question.

~~~
ronyfadel
Yeah.. still wondering about affiliate revenue.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
I like this. But it lacks an option for local markets, like .de, .uk, .fr, .ca
and so on.

[https://diskprices.com/](https://diskprices.com/) which i got recently from
here (i think?) has this. Which is very convenient ;-)

Edit: Ah yes, there it is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22156292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22156292)

------
obilgic
Hi HN, I know I have posted this couple of times earlier, however there were
couple issues with the site that I noticed after posting it on here. mobile
was not working, 404s etc.

This tool was valuable to me, and I really wanted to share it with all of you.
Sorry about posting multiple times. I hope you find this helpful.

------
rebuilder
Very nice - do any of the manufacturers provide info on arm reach / length?
I'm trying to mount a drawing tablet display so I can use it sitting on the
sofa and flip it to the side when not in use, but I'm having trouble finding
an arm that has sufficient reach.

------
aptwebapps
This is neat, wish I had it six months ago. Is it curated or what? Could it be
generalized?

~~~
obilgic
Thank you! Curated, basically I started creating a spread sheet for myself it
kinda got out of hand :)

------
no_protocol
Stands for 3 monitors should be broken down by whether or not the middle one
is fully adjustable.

Do you know why there are no wall mounted 3 monitor stands?

~~~
obilgic
Great suggestion. Thank you!

I will need to look into that.

------
wingerlang
This is great, I was looking at mounts some time ago and found it strangely
difficult to find something that matched what I needed.

------
deoxykev
Oh man, I wish there was something like this, but for eGPUs.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
If you ask for it, someone will build it.

------
zenlot
Really like it. Thank you for putting this all together.

------
joshka
Useful, but needs a permalink to the results.

------
obilgic
This post has been hell-banned from the front-page, with no explanation
whatsoever. It is very frustrating!

~~~
grzm
You can email the mods via the contact link in the footer to ask what's up.
You _have_ posted this a number of times (5 by my count), including getting
some traction 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22167651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22167651)

~~~
obilgic
What is the email? They put it back and just banned it again. This is very
frustrating for something I worked long nights for.

~~~
grzm
> "via the contact link in the footer" of the page: hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
obilgic
Just emailed. Thanks for the direction

